# Constant muscle twitching?



## Pez Gallo (Jan 24, 2009)

Greetings to all. We live in a remote area in Mexico where a Vet is not close by. Perhaps some of you can help with this question until I get the dog to the Vet. 

A friend recently had a stray dog wander off the beach and take up residence at his house. He's a very gentle, shell shocked animal, who has obviously been living a tough life. He's terribly thin and his teeth are in very poor condition. Most noteworthy is that he exhibits almost constant twitching in the muscles of his face, head, and legs. When sleeping he twitches like many dogs do but he also breaks into very pronounced "running" motions. All this being said he can walk and run just fine, eats well, and body functions seem a-ok.

Could this be canine epilepsy? Is it treatable? Any thoughts or input are greatly appreciated and will give some peace of mind. We're worried about the little guy and would like to see him find a good home. 

Thanks in advance...


----------



## myminpins (Dec 20, 2008)

I honestly don't think anyone here could tell you what it is without seeing the dog in action and being a vet. If you really want a diagnosis, you're going to have to take him into a vet.

If it is epilespy, yes, it's treatable. 

It's great that your friend has given him a safe place to live.


----------



## sailtheworld (Jan 24, 2009)

To be sure of anything, see a vet. It is the best to have an expert look at the dog. My opinion, however, is that the dog is an anxious animal that spends most of its time in an avoidance state of mind. A lot of stress manifests itself in shaking of legs. Dogs are very pack oriented and when they are put in a role they can't handle, they become very stressed. If the dog has other behavior problems, like any amount of aggressiveness to food or toys, then its more likely a behavior related problem. The best way to help release the tension from the dog is by taking the role of leadership and plenty of exercise to relieve the dog of stress. I understand the problem of accessing a vet, but it is a good idea to take him to one since strays could have all sorts of underlying diseases and health issues. To avoid spreading anything to other pets or even your friend, it would be best to get the dog checked over. I hope everything works out for the best.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

If it's only while he's sleeping, he might be just dreaming. If he's had such a hard life as you believe, he probably isn't having very nice dreams  . It might lessen a bit when he's relaxed in his nice new home. He does need to see a vet as soon as you can get him there, but he probably doesn't have epilepsy, from your description.


----------

